# Help with Restaurant name



## Von blewitt (Feb 26, 2014)

Hypothetically I need to name a Restaurant, and it has me completely stumped, if you guys have any suggestions they would be greatly appreciated,
Hypothetically it is a small (35-50 seat) restaurant, serving predominantly locally sourced ingredients (within 50km) seafood heavy menu, cooked simply with a focus using wood fire & charcoal, some curing etc. reasonably "upscale" place, any ideas welcomed

Thanks for looking


----------



## zoze (Feb 26, 2014)

If you want to emphasize the local focus of the place I'd further inquire the local idiom of sea-related terms.


----------



## berko (Feb 26, 2014)

"the kitchen"


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Feb 26, 2014)

"om-nom-nom"


----------



## ecchef (Feb 26, 2014)

mare quod incendia: sea & fire.


----------



## schanop (Feb 26, 2014)

Is this going to be your new place in Merimbula?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 26, 2014)

If it's truly going to be simple, I'd call it something along the lines of that. 
With such focus on new cooking techniques, I still embrace all the old-school dishes and methods. I always thought Analog would be a cool name/idea for a restaurant or something like that.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Feb 26, 2014)

Squat and Gobble. Straight to the point.

But seriously, are you going for a causal "come as you are" Bistro concept or something a little more refined?


----------



## Dream Burls (Feb 26, 2014)

"The Local"


----------



## steelcity (Feb 26, 2014)

Neptune's fire.


----------



## steelcity (Feb 26, 2014)

Neptune's grill
Trident grill
The Trident


----------



## NO ChoP! (Feb 26, 2014)

Fume' Poisson

(smoked fish)

?


----------



## steelcity (Feb 26, 2014)

Blue Oyster???


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Feb 26, 2014)

Blue Phoenix


----------



## turbochef422 (Feb 26, 2014)

Harvest


----------



## gunnerjohn (Feb 26, 2014)

Depending on location, if it's on a corner of a building, then I'd call it "The Corner"


----------



## cclin (Feb 26, 2014)

"BLACK LAGOON", "hidden cove"??


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 26, 2014)

the restaurants address it self is always a good way for a name. Unlike where I work at has a name, that no one really knows were it's at. I always have to tell them its in the train depot.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 26, 2014)

Fresh Fins and Good Pig


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 26, 2014)

Just Huw it!
Huw unto others
Huw the right thing


----------



## mano (Feb 26, 2014)

small (35-50 seat) seafood heavy menu:

Little Fish


----------



## Burl Source (Feb 26, 2014)

With the seafood theme I vote for "Kraken"






Or there is the classic "The Frog & Peach".
[video=youtube_share;7fY-M41FGzI]http://youtu.be/7fY-M41FGzI[/video]


----------



## CoqaVin (Feb 26, 2014)

There is a Frog and the Peach in New Brunswick NJ 

never been but its a oldie but a goodie ive heard


----------



## tkern (Feb 26, 2014)

marc4pt0 said:


> Squat and Gobble. Straight to the point.



Gobble then Squat. Also straight to the point.


----------



## schanop (Feb 27, 2014)

Fiery Fish, Hottie Oysttie (after some oyster farms in Tathra)


----------



## Stumblinman (Feb 28, 2014)

what's the main local fish there > ? Reddies ? Hoodlum fisherie... swff.. the vibe....


----------



## banjo1071 (Feb 28, 2014)

How about: O(y)steria?


----------



## Craig (Feb 28, 2014)

I actually think Von Blewitt is a decent name. It sounds interesting and trendy.


----------



## jackslimpson (Mar 5, 2014)

Fishcraft


----------



## jai (Mar 5, 2014)

I like the name von blewitt aswell.


----------



## Namaxy (Mar 5, 2014)

Sapphire or Ostrea


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 6, 2014)

i'd name it

"50"


----------



## 4-Finger Chef (Mar 6, 2014)

Key words / associations:
- Australia
- seafood
- wood fired / grill
- local
- simple (not fancy)
- higher end

Best bet is a name that plays off local words & terminology that are likely to evoke emotions associated with your goal position. I dont know much about Aussie slang or what your area is like, which is a real crippler, so its possible some of these might come off as terribly, terribly wrong...

That said, the general image your description conjured up was, for me, a quiet evening on the beach with catch-of-the-day roasting on spits over an open pit fire in the sand, so thats what ive tried to target mentally. Relaxed, dead-simple, wood burning as you watch the rolling surf. (Is there some kind of local term for a camp & grill on the beach?)

Ive tried the gamut, from common casual to posh (but not necessarily in that order).

Tucker Boggins  Seafood Grill & Barbie

Boggin Beach

Ember

Salt & Ember

The Sunset Grille

Sunset Beach & Grill (mid)

Sunset Beach & Grille (posh)

Sunset Beach & Griller (cas)

Castaways Beach  Fish & Griller

Skipjack Blue
(just to show how you can bring-in a local feature)

Hook & Tucker

Synge

True (with umlaut)

The Wood Chip

The Fish & Flame

Tide & Tucker

The Salt Break

Beachers - Seafood Grill & Barbie

Beacher's Bite - Seafood Grill & Barbie

Grains of Salt

Jimmys Grill & Salter
(generic name or local import + "Grill & Salter", ie. Matildas Grill & Salter or "Rotten Jonny's Grill & Salter" or etc.)


----------



## 4-Finger Chef (Mar 6, 2014)

...

Saltside Surf & Grille

Roller's Break

The Shell & Flame

Blackfish

Muddie Nips / Muddie's Nips

The Ember Field

The Smoking Ember

The Swagman's Hollie

The Busher's Hollie

Muddie Duffers

Amberlight


----------



## Von blewitt (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions, there are some great ones in there, new project is temporarily on hold, but I've now got a good start! 
O'y'steria is one of my favourites


----------



## Asteger (Mar 6, 2014)

I think you should use "Thank Huw"

Because that's what diners will say when they consume your pristine creations.


----------



## rogue108 (Mar 6, 2014)

Element Piscis

Element de Mur


----------



## 4-Finger Chef (Mar 6, 2014)

... just .... one! ... more! ...set !

(hard to stop when the engine's going)

Charr

The Evenings Tide

Moontide

The Rock & Shell

The Oysters Rock

Blue Rock Bay & Grille

The Muddies Plate

The Whalers Bite

Nosh & Nibbles (prob. no but fun)

Little Fish

Little Fish, Little Fish (little fish blue...)

The Red Flower

Brightfish!

Tide

The Running Tide

The Running Surf

Bark & Tang

Salt Bark

The Pepperbark Grille

Wavecrest / Wavecrest North

Gladstones Break

Starside Grille

The Pearl & Pebble

The Sharks Tooth

The Baggers Catch

Fire Rock Grille

Cherish

Salt Belly

Salt Bellies

Firelight Grille

7 Blue

Shimmer

Rock & Shimmer

Blue Shimmer

The FatRock Shell

Cools Sandbar Grille

The Clammers Bag

Bollys Grille

Tigerfish

Blackshell

Seagrass


----------



## Burl Source (Mar 6, 2014)

Tsunami





Just change the wording a bit.
Maybe; Tsunami Food & Beverages
In case of earthquake or tsunami warning go straight to the bar for immediate seating.


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 6, 2014)

The Immaculate Crustacean

I know. It's a little sacrilecious.


----------



## HomeCook (Mar 7, 2014)

Finding Nemo


----------



## Jbone (Mar 7, 2014)

del mar, means "the sea"


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 8, 2014)

stone fish


----------



## cclin (Mar 8, 2014)

sachem allison said:


> stone fish



isn't stonefish venomous?? are you sure is good for Restaurant name ??:scratchhead:


----------



## cclin (Mar 8, 2014)

intertidal zone??


----------



## Asteger (Mar 8, 2014)

Yanagiba


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 8, 2014)

So are blowfish. I say, "live dangerously!"


cclin said:


> isn't stonefish venomous?? are you sure is good for Restaurant name ??:scratchhead:


----------

